

NASA’s Science Chief Resigns - michjeanty
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/27/science/27nasa.html?ref=us

======
simianstyle
He never gave a reason? Does anybody know anything more?

~~~
tom_rath
From an internal e-mail ('someone'@smd.nasa.gov):

"Today Alan Stern announced that he had resigned his position as AA. In his
talk to the Science Mission Directorate he said that the management issues
were about cost control and that he did not see a way for him to do what needs
to be done. He didn't go into details. Evidently there are extremely strong
opinions about all this. ... Staff reaction to the resignation was I think a
bit of a shock and a great sense of loss. Alan brought a breath of fresh air
and a new spirit to the organization that was a lot of fun for me to share."

I pinched that from <http://www.nasawatch.com/> , where this and a few other
touchy topics are discussed as they unfold.

